# Tribut an Willi Astor [Thread des Jahres 2008: Platz 2]



## svd (25. November 2008)

Diese nun folgenden Zeilen sind das Produkt aus chronischem Schlafmangel und einem öden eintönigen Job, der das Hirn förmlich dazu zwingt, sich anderweitig zu beschäftigen.

Das ESRB hat dieses Post als M (Mature) eingestuft, wegen des sexuellen Inhalts (nicht mehr als bei einem durchschnittlichen Kabarettprogramm) und Referenzen, die Leser unter 18 uU eh nicht mehr verstehen.

"Weibliche" Parts sind in übertriebenem Falsett zu lesen.
Eine Entschuldigung geht an die Bewohner oberhalb der Weißwurstgrenze. Für die Einheitsübersetzung empfehle ich einen Bibelfisch.

Na dann, pack ma's.


Ohje, der Moment ist ungünstig. Der *realtime watchdog* muss seinen *cache leeren*. Aber kommen Sie doch einfach mit. Den Hund nehm ich *online*, weil der nicht auf das *command.com* hört. In der Gegend gibt's den einen oder anderen *Razer *in seiner *Krait* (engl. Kiste). Immer schön seitlich halten, also die *Renderpfade *entlang. Ansonsten werden sie von einem *SpeedFan* in seinem *autoexec*utiert.

Die *Southbridge* hier geht über... fragen Sie bloß nicht, wie das Bacherl heißt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es weder die *ISA* noch die *VESA* sein kann. Das Rinnsal hat ja nicht mal *Busbreite*. 
Dort drüben befindet sich übrigens ein anderes Gewässer. Ein Baggersee, hervorragend geeignet für Partys oder ganz in*Tim Schaefer*stündchen. Im Grundbuch nur unter dem Kürzel *IEEE1394* geführt, nennt den jeder einfach den *FireWiree*.

So, während der Hund unterm *root* vom *tree* seine *cookies* *dumped*, kann ich ja aus dem *Newcastle* plaudern.

*Sidewinder*, letzten nämlich, bin ich wieder Single. Die *UT*, oder das *X-Fi*, hat mich ja ganz schön in der *Prescott*. Jeden *CaseCon* die breit treten. Sie *RAID5* Minuten über kleinsten *Myst*, das hab ich schnell *SATA* g'habt. 

Beim Essen zum Beispiel.


"Duhuuu, *Klammeraffe*?" (Da hab ich schon gewusst, gleich fängt die zum *Nerden* an.)
"Was ist denn, *BearShare*?"
"Soll ich dir ein *Glide* leihen?"
"Wieso?"
"Na, dir wird ja bald die Hosen *Tseng*! Du hast ja 100 *Kilobyte*, davon *FAT16* Prozent. Du solltest *EA Sports* machen, nicht *EA Games*. Probier mal vom *Celeron*. Oder schau dir den knackigen *Radeon*!"
"Willst du, dass ich einen *BioShock* bekomme? Das *Mystique* Zeug sollen die Leut in *Kyro* fressen! Du weißt genau, dass ich kein Gemüse und noch weniger Ge*3DMark*. Vor allem *Nvidia*salat vertrag ich net. Da geht das *GeForce* los und alle *FEAR* Minuten kommt mir ein *Windows*. Ich *SLI*ber Steak, kein *CSource* und dazu *Virge* ich, vielleicht, eine halbe *DELL* Kartoffel runter. Oder *wallhack.*"

Noch ärger war ja das Liebesleben. Wissen Sie, wie ich sie noch genannt habe? *IceQ*. *K6-2* mal die Woche bloß. 

"*Battle.net*! Mach's dir halt *server*. Ich bin ein "*Medal of Honor*", keine *XP*liebige *Professional*. Wenn du unbedingt mein *client* sein willst, dann *Zalman*! Dann kriegst du *Jedi Knight* für fünf grüne *Shiny Entertainment*. Aber wenn du mich *Adlib* hast, wird nur am Wochenende *onboard*."

Ja, bin ich der *Pabst*? Wer jetzt glaubt, dass ich sie da wenigstens *Boomslang* und sie dabei richtig *upgrade* ("*GiBit* to me, *Thrustmaster*! Du bist mächtig *VIA Apollo*! Jaaa... *DNS*!"), wie es vielleicht nur noch Megan *Foxconn*..., der *IrDA*!
Sogar *Aureal* an ihrer *Schnittstelle* hat es *Fehlermeldungen* gehagelt.

"*WoW*, du *laggst* ja fürchterlich. Sowas kannst du bei der *Monitor* (ihre Vorgängerin). Ich will, dass meine "*V*"*Sync*t. Sonst hol ich einen *Treiber* bei dem es flüssiger läuft!"

Sogar beim einfachsten *Rainbow Six*, *Ton Clamcy*! Oft hab ich geglaubt, ich mach mit einer *SecuROM*!
Ich denk, dass das jedem Mann gewaltig auf den *Socket,* wenn er kein kompletter *Office*.

Dann der Todesstoß.

"Duhuu, ich hab ja als *Single Core* Unterstützung. Und wo wir so gut zusammenpassen, möchte ich endlich *Nehalem*. Und du hast ja in der Wohnung *Merom*..."

"*FAQ*", hab ich denkt, "die *Klamath*! *Willamette* am Weihnachtsbaum. Pass auf, sonst gehst *Barton*."

"*Astalavista*, Baby. Aber erst will ich den *Diamondback*!" 

Und *Quake Wars*. Und obwohl die Trennung schon vor fast einen *Java*, schreibt's hin und wieder Sachen wie:

"Du *ASRock* könntest dich ruhig mal melden. Auch wenn's nur ein kleines *Catalyst*!"

Das wandert natürlich in den *Papierkorb*. Lieber *AMD* mit Schrecken, oder?

Ja, damit wären wir auch wieder an unserem Ausgangspunkt. Weil ein Rundgang iA ein *Crysis*.
Für Ihre Zeit dankt Ihnen *megahertz*lichst, 

Ihr svd.


----------



## SCUX (25. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

 
Astor ist cool.....
es gab auch mal so einen jungen Witzemacher mit solchen Wortspielen
nach dem Motto 
*wieso heißt es Dornrös´chen und nicht Dornrö*sch*en*
der hat aber nich gepackt


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Wow, Hut ab.  
Wirklich klasse, "aus dem Newcastle plaudern", "erst will ich meinen Diamondback" und "oft habe ich geglaubt, ich mach mit einer SecuROM" sind meine Favoriten.   

Der Astor ist auch wirklich klasse und eine hohe Messlatte!


----------



## bsekranker (25. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## SCUX (25. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				bsekranker am 25.11.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht.


allerdings ist hören noch witziger als lesen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=n0T7y8nT2n0 (Filmtitel)


----------



## PForsberg (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Und hier das ganze vom Meister persönlich:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwvbu2f7qJY&feature=related

Bei 1:35 gehts los 

Ohje ich merk grade, nördlich des Weißwurstäquators glaube ich schwer zu verstehen, zumindest gehts mir so


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				PForsberg am 26.11.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier das ganze vom Meister persönlich:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwvbu2f7qJY&feature=related
> 
> ...




kann man wohl sagen... kann der kein deutsch, oder is das absicht


----------



## fiumpf (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				PForsberg am 26.11.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 1:35 gehts los



lol: _"Die Tastatur liegt einsam dort, weil d`Vater in der Motherboard"_


----------



## Hyperhorn (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				Herbboy am 26.11.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man wohl sagen... kann der kein deutsch, oder is das absicht


Du hast wirklich Probleme, das zu verstehen? Heftig, wenn man so etwas gewohnt ist, fällt einem das gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## PForsberg (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				Hyperhorn am 26.11.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.11.2008 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also aber der Hälfte verstehe ich da auch nix mehr. Zumal er dann ja auch die englischen Wörter daherbayerlt.

@ Eingangspost: Respekt, klingt sehr nach Willy Astor beim lesen!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				svd am 25.11.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ein "*Medal of Honor*", keine *XP*liebige *Professional*. Wenn du unbedingt mein *client* sein willst, dann *Zalman*! Dann kriegst du *Jedi Knight* für fünf grüne *Shiny Entertainment*.


Das ist die beste Stelle!  

Respekt, wirklich sehr gut geschrieben.  

SSA


----------



## Sumpfling (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Mit sowas kann er wohl kaum vor durchschnittlichem Publikum auftreten. In gesprochener Form würden ja nicht mal PC/Zocker-Nerds alle Wortspiele finden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				Hyperhorn am 26.11.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.11.2008 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, nicht wirklich _große _probleme, aber er "bayert" schon sehr extrem und gibt sich keinerlei mühe auf hochdeutsche aussprache   grad bei so nem text mit wortspielen ist das schon nicht leicht zu verstehen... ^^

der spricht so, wie man als westdeutscher nen bayern immitieren würde


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				Herbboy am 26.11.2008 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> der spricht so, wie man als westdeutscher nen bayern immitieren würde


Ne, das würde eher so klingen.  

SSA


----------



## bierchen (28. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				Herbboy am 26.11.2008 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 26.11.2008 00:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehen wir der Wahrheit halt mal ins Auge: Du bist hoid doch a Preiß!


----------



## archwizard80 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Das ist auch nicht schlecht:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoqQcvk60ek&feature=related

Kater Lüsator
Sitz Heizung!   
Woher kommst Du --> Aus Puff!


----------



## Kreon (29. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Großartig!  

"ge*3DMark*"


----------



## Avenga (29. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*



			
				svd am 25.11.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Joe_2000 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Klasse!   Toll geschrieben, sehr amüsant und sehr nerd!


----------



## Mothman (30. November 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Also als Berliner bin ich eindeutig Preuße, verstehe aber schon den Großteil. Ist echt genial.   
Der Herr war mir noch gar nicht so geläufig, um ehrlich zu sein. Der Name kam mir zwar bekannt vor, aber konnte den gar nicht zuordnen.

EDIT: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1VSZvMSXO9Q&feature=related


----------



## therock--21 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tribut an Willi Astor*

Meine Favoriten sind die beiden:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lGCv9aftI14

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-VfkmVKKhwk&feature=related


----------

